# How do you Texlax??



## sunshyne_krissy (Mar 10, 2007)

_Forgive me_ I didn't see a thread on this topic after doing a search. For those of ya'll who texlax or telax..whatever you wanna call it...lol. Do you apply conditioner to your new growth and then apply the relaxer for only a short period of time to get that 'telaxed' look? I have had some random responses from different people but I want to get a more collective idea. I want to try it with Phyto 1 after I reach BSL.

Please tell what relaxer product you use to texlax


----------



## JLove74 (Mar 10, 2007)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> _Forgive me_ I didn't see a thread on this topic after doing a search. For those of ya'll who texlax or telax..whatever you wanna call it...lol. Do you apply conditioner to your new growth and then apply the relaxer for only a short period of time to get that 'telaxed' look? I have had some random responses from different people but I want to get a more collective idea. I want to try it with Phyto 1 after I reach BSL. Please be as specific as possible!!!


 
I don't use conditioner.  I apply relaxer to the new growth, without smoothing, leave in for half the time as recommended.

What specifics are you looking for?


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Mar 10, 2007)

JLove74 said:
			
		

> I don't use conditioner. I apply relaxer to the new growth, without smoothing, leave in for half the time as recommended.
> 
> What specifics are you looking for?


 
Thank you for responding jlove. That is specific enough for me girl!


----------



## yodie (Mar 10, 2007)

My stylist just texlaxed my hair in January. He did not use conditioner and applied the relaxer to my entire head. Didn't smooth, but he did gather it all up in his hands a few times. 

Worked great and I love being texlaxed. Haven't gotten a touch up yet.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Mar 10, 2007)

I must have some resistant new growth than i apply the relaxer to the new grow and smooth it and leave it on for a good few minutes even though it looks straight when its all said and done and i've rinsed out the relaxer it still has waves i have one section in the front of my hair that still has waves in it even though i relaxed yesterday

to get my hair straight i would get perm burns lol


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok Im posting this from SoHohair she gave me such great advice so I thought I would share her texlaxing process with y'all....

_*"I am naturally a 4a with some areas having a tighter or looser curl/coil than others. I texlax with Phyto Index I (the milder one) so I don't add anything to my relaxer. 

In order to ensure a uniform result, the wash BEFORE I relax I do a ACV rinse to lower my hair' pH and porosity. 

When it's time to relax I section my hair is about 6 sections and secure with clips, and determine which order I will relax them in. My crown is the most unruly so I start with that section. I base my scalp with the pre-relaxing balm that comes in the Phyto kit. Then I protect the length of my hair that has already been relaxed (you can skip this part since you will be relaxing virgin hair). I mix together porosity control, Chi Silk Infusion (silk amino acids protect the hair from relaxer) and more of the pre-relaxer balm, and apply this mix to the lengths of my hair to protect it. I then mix up my Phyto relaxer and allow it to sit for 5 minutes (it's part of the instructions that come in the kit).

Okay so this is how I actually DO the relaxing process. I set a timer for 19 minutes then begin to relax. Like I said I start with the most difficult section first and work my way through to the softest one. I apply the Phyto with a tint brush as this gives me a great amount of control. I spend about 9-10 minutes applying the relaxer. Then I smooth my hair, starting with the section I relaxed first. I smooth a little with my tint brush, but I then I really use my fingers. If I don't smooth my hair it'll look like I did absolutely nothing to it.erplexed When I have about 5 minutes left, I apply relaxer to the most delicate part of my hair, my edges. I spend the rest of the time before the timer goes off making sure each section is properly smoothed. 

When the timer goes off I run downstairs to the kitchen sink and start rinsing out the first section with warm water. I try to go in order as I rinse, but of course that's super hard and I end up just wanting to get all the relaxer out!! When it's all out I start to neutralize. I lather up well with the neutralizing 'poo and rinse and repeat until the lather is white. After it has turned white I lather up again and leave it in for about 6-7 minutes. I rinse and lather up again leave it in for 1 minute. I then use a super hydrating shampoo (Phytonectar) to restore some moisture to my hair before I reconstruct.

I apply the Milky Reconstructor from the kit and leave it in for about 15-20 minutes with a plastic cap. I rinse it out in the shower, and then put on my trusted moisturizing conditioner (Aveda DR Conditioner) and leave it on for about 10 minutes under a plastic cap while I'm in the shower getting clean. The heat from the shower really helps it penetrate and moisturize and loosen up my hair since the Milky Reconstructor is very effective but has a tendency to make the hair hard. I detangle and rinse and VOILA! wonderfully texlaxed hair!!

I hope my explanation wasn't confusing at all, I just tried to be very thorough. Let me know if you have any questions, and HHG!! And thank you for the comment on my texlaxed roots!! I felt so silly taking those pics, but I wanted an accurate portrayal of my texlaxing results."*_


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm kinda extra, so that's my disclaimer. 

I base my scalp and add tons of oil to it.

I also coat my strands with conditioner and seal it with grease to prevent overlapping.

I also cut my relaxing time down, and now I cut out smoothing with a comb. I just smooth with my fingers now.


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 10, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> I'm kinda extra, so that's my disclaimer.
> 
> I base my scalp and add tons of oil to it.
> 
> ...


^^^ what she said just I gave up basing my scalp,also last time I added olive oil and conditioner to my relaxer>>>> overkill,it barely relaxed at all


----------



## cneal (Mar 11, 2007)

by golly, i guess i've been texlaxing my hair all this time and never knew. i never leave the relaxer on my hair the entire amt. of time and i add olive oil to it...

learn something new everyday...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 11, 2007)

I consider myself texlaxed. I do something different than all of the poll options though. I use Affirm mild relaxer. I do not add anything to it. I apply it to my new growth just like a regular relaxer, with minimal smoothing. My stylist lets it stay on for the normal processing time. The mild formulation isn't strong enough to completely straighten my hair so I still retain a lot of texture to my hair. I consider this texlaxed.


----------



## Amour (Mar 11, 2007)

How would the results differ if you used a texturiser/ or texlaxed your 

hair? I'm considering this.

 Also i'm transitioning would I be able to do this to my natural 

hair only and  leave out my relaxed hair? or will it end up looking crazy 

looking?  or will it be best waiting until I am 100 % natural???


----------



## Amour (Mar 11, 2007)

was wondering whether texturizers would cause adverse effects when used on top of relaxed hair like a curly perm would???

I am really leaning towards/ considering a texturizer, but want to make a FULLY INFORMED decision. I still want a curl pattern something more akin to natural hair than relaxed, but with more managability (sp?) especially just after washing, as I have a tight 4a/b pattern hair and find it really hard to wash and go, well wash and do anything, after I wash its a downward struggle ALWAYS.

but I'm only like a 11 or so months into my transit and still have relaxed inches left that I don't want to get rid of, but don't want them to effect the health of my hair if the texturizer reacts badly with these.

any suggestions, tips advise appreciated thanx

***sorry to hijack the thread***


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 11, 2007)

A texturizer is just a weaker relaxer, so you wouldn't want to put that on top of any relaxed ends, because it will be overprocessed.

The best way to go is to cover your relaxed ends with some kind of oil, maybe even vaseline, and then apply the texturizer or relaxer to the new growth ONLY!


----------



## Amour (Mar 11, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> A texturizer is just a weaker relaxer, so you wouldn't want to put that on top of any relaxed ends, because it will be overprocessed.
> 
> The best way to go is to cover your relaxed ends with some kind of oil, maybe even vaseline, and then apply the texturizer or relaxer to the new growth ONLY!


 
thanks for the reply, I wasn't going to apply to the relaxed ends, but if the texturizer accidental got into contact with the relaxed ends I was wondering whether it would cause some serious damage

So a texturizer is just a mild relaxer? so nothing like a curly perm? so why the difference between a texturizer and using a mild relaxer or a relaxer for a shorter period of time.. man I'm confused, hope my post makes sense!?


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Mar 11, 2007)

I use ORS Olive Oil Normal to texlax my hair. My stylist just leaves the relaxer on for less time than she normally would.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't really do the smoothing process to get texlaxed hair.  I leave it on a little less, but I rarely do any major smoothing.


----------



## Amour (Mar 11, 2007)

i have done some research and it seems that texlaxers are better for 4b hair whilst texturizers for 4a. anyone can vouch for this?


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 11, 2007)

KissKiss said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply, I wasn't going to apply to the relaxed ends, but if the texturizer accidental got into contact with the relaxed ends I was wondering whether it would cause some serious damage
> 
> So a texturizer is just a mild relaxer? so nothing like a curly perm? so why the difference between a texturizer and using a mild relaxer or a relaxer for a shorter period of time.. man I'm confused, hope my post makes sense!?


 
I don't think there really is any difference.  They're all the same chemicals, just one way works better for different people.

If you're concerned about your application time, then adding oil helps to slow down the process.

If you're worried about burning your scalp, then a mild relaxer on for longer would be better.

Just whatever works for you.

I used ORS no-lye, and frankly, I hate how it's come out.  I'm currently stretching for, or at least trying to stretch for, 6 months, so that I have length by time I texlax the next time with lye


----------



## prettypuff1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well today, i just put the relaxer on, then i took it right noff, no smoothing or anything. it stayed on less than 5 minutes and i have lots of curls... me likey


----------



## LovelyZ (Mar 12, 2007)

My hair is extremely resistant to relaxers so while I leave it on pretty long (20 minutes), I use a regular formula which does not straighten my hair. I have used conditioner to protect the already relaxed hair, but its difficult to keep the conditioner from getting on any parts of my roots and interfering with the relaxer so I don't do this very often.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't do any of the above.  Currently I'm using Affirm Mild which will never completely straighten my hair no matter how long it's left on, lol.  It takes me about 30 minutes to relax my hair now.  I know it's a really long time!  I'm getting faster, the first time I relaxed my hair myself it took me 46 minutes!!  Anyway no matter how long I leave on the relaxer my hair isn't straight, still has lots of texture to it.  I usually use the protecto on my previously relaxed hair to protect it, but I didn't do that when I relaxed yesterday, I forgot about it.  

Anyway I follow the Affirm steps, rinsing relaxer thouroughly then using the 5-1 Reconstructor, then the neutralizer, then moisturizing shampoo, then a moisturizing conditioner.

It's been working for me for the last 3 relaxers which is about 9 months now.  I've been transitioning to texlaxed for about a year and 2 months now.  I have a lot of texlaxed hair now, most of it is texlaxed now.

O yeah and I do smooth the relaxer with my hands.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 12, 2007)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> I don't do any of the above.  Currently I'm using Affirm Mild which will never completely straighten my hair no matter how long it's left on, lol.  It takes me about 30 minutes to relax my hair now.  I know it's a really long time!  I'm getting faster, the first time I relaxed my hair myself it took me 46 minutes!!  Anyway no matter how long I leave on the relaxer my hair isn't straight, still has lots of texture to it.  I usually use the protecto on my previously relaxed hair to protect it, but I didn't do that when I relaxed yesterday, I forgot about it.
> 
> Anyway I follow the Affirm steps, rinsing relaxer thouroughly then using the 5-1 Reconstructor, then the neutralizer, then moisturizing shampoo, then a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> ...



This is what I do as well to achieve texlaxed hair.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Mar 12, 2007)

prettypuff1 said:
			
		

> Well today, i just put the relaxer on, then i took it right noff, no smoothing or anything. it stayed on less than 5 minutes and i have lots of curls... me likey



I'm glad you like it. Do you have any pics?


----------



## God's Anointed (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess i've been texlaxing too before i really knew the term to it.  I always use the mildest relaxer i can get and since my scalp is so sensitive, i can't leave it on long enough to get it as straight as it should be.  I really loves the wavy, texturized looking roots fresh after a perm.  I guess i love the wavy feeling!!


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Mar 22, 2007)

Those of you who use phyto for texlax..what is your routine???


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 3, 2007)

Bumping for replies


----------



## Dragnessa (Apr 3, 2007)

I use regular for the full time...my hair is very resistant to it works for me.  Ive only done it twice, but found some great tips in here that will help me for next time...  the back of my hair is finer tha the front, and (duh) I started with the back the last two times, so theres less pattern back there.

Next time, I think Ill use oil on the back, cause it really doesnt need too much, and make sure all the ends are oiled up, and Ill start at the front and work my way back.  I just relaxed last month, and Im hoping to hold out for 3 months, so Ill try it in a couple of months.

The last 2 times I used dark & lovely...okay choice?  

It had been 6 years since I relaxed, so Im still pretty new to all of this...Im glad I didnt decide to go bone straight though. I LOVE being able to do a wash and go...something I never did when I relaxed way back when.


----------



## divya (Apr 3, 2007)

Leave relaxer on for a few minutes only, meaning the time that I apply.  Then I wash it right out.


----------



## ashiah (Apr 3, 2007)

I think most self-relaxers tex-lax by default.  It seems really hard to get your hair bone straight unless you're using a no-lye relaxer.


----------



## Softresses (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Here is how I texturize with relaxer (it is saved in my journal).

I am at just below BSL and have done my own relaxers/texturizer for YEARS!

I make four sections, since my hair is so thick I have to divide each of those sections in half. 

I do a loose two strand twist with each of those sections, (making sure that the newgrowth itself is not twisted) put nutralizer shampoo on the ends and secure. I then start to put in my relaxer on one twist at a time starting with where I have my tightest curls (front,middle). *I do not take down the twist before I apply the relaxer*. The twists are very loose and secured only on the end loosely with ouchless bands. I work reallly carefully and fast. (You could say I only texturize.) 

Once I have finished applying relaxer to the new growth, I take down the loose twists, 
(this method really works to keep from getting the relaxer on the ends and to keep longer hair from tangling if you are doing it by yourself). I shed very little hair applying it this way.

I then nutralize shampoo until all the "pink" has turned white and then do it once or twice more (yes, I am paranoid). Then I condition. 

I hope some of this will help. 

Softresses,


----------



## SplashAtl (Apr 3, 2007)

What exactly is texlaxed and how is it different than relaxed?


----------



## Candy_C (Apr 3, 2007)

i just yuse a mild even though my hair is coarse

i leave it on for 5 minutes less

plus its broken down 2mins b4 i wash off

my hairs still very wavy


----------



## Isis (Apr 3, 2007)

I've texlaxed for years and also make sections.  My scalp is based and I make sure my length is well coated with oil (Keracare Essential Oil or even vegetable oil works). 

I apply relaxer only to the newgrowth and I smooth it with the back of a comb and my fingers, doing it all in 10 minutes. I rinse well, washing the section 2-3 times with neutralizing shampoo.  

I apply oil to the whole section I just relaxed and twist up into something like a bantu knot securing it with a Good Hair Days pin and covering it with plastic.  Then onto the next section.  Doing this in sections give me more "time" with those 10 minutes.


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm trying to transition to a texturizer.  I stretched for 27 weeks then applied the kid's soft and beautiful texture softner (mixed w/ sunflower oil and olive oil) to my new growth for 10 minutes.  I love the out come.  Next time I'll leave it on for only 5 minutes.  I still have waves and texture to my hair...it's super soft...and I can now do decent roller sets, which I absolutly love. What's cooler, it that I did it myself and it came out beautiful...no salons were needed


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually mix conditioner in my relaxer and let it stay in for less than 5 minutes. This has actually made my hair stronger.


----------



## Kayluv (Apr 17, 2007)

Are there any benefits to texlaxing?


----------



## Softresses (Apr 17, 2007)

Kayluv said:
			
		

> Are there any benefits to texlaxing?


 
When you texturize you are not chemically breaking all the bonds of the hair.  It will leave most of the curl there.  This over time will lead to a head of hair that is thick and full to the ends.


Softresses


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 17, 2007)

cneal said:
			
		

> by golly, i guess i've been texlaxing my hair all this time and never knew. i never leave the relaxer on my hair the entire amt. of time and i add olive oil to it...
> 
> learn something new everyday...


 
That's how I do it.  I add about 1 TBS olive oil to my relaxer, mix, apply and leave it on for something like 20-22 minutes.  I wind up being about 80% relaxed.  I did this accidentally the 1st time, but now I prefer it that way.

ETA: I also add pure silk amino acids (from FromNatureWithLove.com) and conditioner to my pre-relaxed strands to protect them from damage.


----------



## Kayluv (Apr 18, 2007)

Softresses said:
			
		

> When you texturize you are not chemically breaking all the bonds of the hair. It will leave most of the curl there. This over time will lead to a head of hair that is thick and full to the ends.
> 
> 
> Softresses


 
Thank you for explaining!


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 27, 2007)

Kayluv said:
			
		

> Are there any benefits to texlaxing?



Yes, thicker healthier hair


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses! Still though, those who texlax with Phyto index I or II could you please post your regimen? Also, for those who have tried many other relaxer systems and then switched to phyto...what would you say is the best? Phyto or the other relaxer system? Why?


----------



## lucy (May 1, 2007)

nice.  wat about if you start texlaxing after years of relaxing, will you have to cut your length due to straight ends and curly roots.  Will the relaxed portion eventually break off, or is this when you use protein, and moisturize moisturize moisturize


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 1, 2007)

Such a great thread... cant wait to begin texlaxing in a few weeks!! This Friday will be my 4th week post relaxer.. tryin to stretch it to 10. I think I can do it.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (May 4, 2007)

lucy said:
			
		

> nice. wat about if you start texlaxing after years of relaxing, will you have to cut your length due to straight ends and curly roots. Will the relaxed portion eventually break off, or is this when you use protein, and moisturize moisturize moisturize


 

This is just what i was wondering. My hair is relaxed but i've been stretching for almost 12 weeks (and am trying to hold out until December) and have been thinking of texlaxing this year when my stretch is over. I dont want to cut my hair off at all (now or in Dec. )just to start over with new growth just to texlax.

Is there a safe way relaxed heads like me can texlax (or texturize) the relaxed ends along with the newgrowth, without my hair breaking off or falling out? 

Or do i have to wait until my newgrowth reaches shoulderlength (or whatever length), then cut my relaxed hair off and then apply it?

 I love the look, but dont want to start over or wait for my newgrowth to get to SL or APL. If its that difficult, then i guess i just wont be able to have that texlaxed hair that i've been wanting.    

bumping for response!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (May 4, 2007)

awesomely_nappy said:
			
		

> This is just what i was wondering. My hair is relaxed but i've been stretching for almost 12 weeks (and am trying to hold out until December) and have been thinking of texlaxing this year when my stretch is over. I dont want to cut my hair off at all (now or in Dec. )just to start over with new growth just to texlax.
> 
> Is there a safe way relaxed heads like me can texlax (or texturize) the relaxed ends along with the newgrowth, without my hair breaking off or falling out?
> 
> ...


 
There are several ladies on the board that are transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed hair. I would definitely do a search and hit them up with questions. I believe that it can be done and yes you are going to have to maintain a protein, moisture balance and probably trim every now and then. Since permed hair can not be reverted eventually you are going to have to cut it off. IMHO


----------



## hottopic (May 4, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> There are several ladies on the board that are transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed hair. I would definitely do a search and hit them up with questions. I believe that it can be done and yes you are going to have to maintain a protein, moisture balance and probably trim every now and then. Since permed hair can not be reverted eventually you are going to have to cut it off. IMHO




I am one of  those women who did the transition. I went from bone straight @100% to only about 65-75% texlax. It set me back from my goal a bit, but the payoff out weighted everything. My hair is very thick now. And I can do a wash and go style and it looks cute (not limp). At first, I was fighting the two textures, but after awhile it got easier. If you learned how to handle your new growth during a long stretch, then you can go texlax with minimal problems. Dominican products help a lot. C/O wash helps a lot. I try to keep heat to a minimal/ to none. I use it mostly when I have to do a trim. When your whole head is texlax itâ€™s a beautiful thing, because your hair would be stronger. Thatâ€™s just my opinion.

*awesomely_nappy* Most people use regular relaxer to texlax their hair. I leave my relaxer on for 13 mins max. If you buy a (real) texturizer and use it with your relaxed hair, you will lose your hair. There are two different chemicals used in a relaxer verses a texturizer. If you want the texturized look just leave your relaxer on for a shorter amount of time. 

I found this for you. I hope it kinda helps. 

Kaaronica Evans-Ware
BellaOnline's Ethnic Beauty Editor

 Texturizer vs. Relaxer 

I was recently asked what the difference between a texturizer and a relaxer is. The purpose of a texturizer is to unwind the natural curl pattern. Your curl pattern is genetically predetermined from the chromosomes your parents gave you. If you want to change that then youâ€™ll need the help of some strong chemicals. A texturizer will help you keep the curly hair given to you by your parents but make it more manageable. The result will most likely be longer, more defined curls. 

On the other hand, relaxers will loosen the curl pattern to the point of near straightness. In order to do this, the relaxer, once applied to the hair, will make the cuticle swell. The cuticle protects the cortex and it runs the length of the hair. Once the cuticle swells, the relaxer then can better penetrate the cortex. All sorts of scientific processes occur once the chemical relaxer penetrates the cortex but the finished product will be permanently straightened hair.


----------



## Zawaj (May 11, 2007)

Great thread! I am natural but have recently considered lightly relaxing my nearly APL hair. I had a consultation with a stylist and one of the first questions she asked is if I wanted to wear it curly still sometimes. I was so happy because I didn't have to explain the whole, "I don't want my hair bone straight" thing to her. She uses Mizani products and said I will only have to come in 3 - 4 times a year! I'm totally pumped. I plan to get this done in 3 months.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (May 13, 2007)

*Texlax is the way to go for me. I take SILK ELEMENTS LYE mild to the salon. Going into week 7 post relaxer and I'm finding the painful line of demarcation is not {actually none} as pronounced as when I used regular; my scalp is also not visible beneath my hair. Conditioner shampooing, curl activators, oiling did not help to increase combability before but now...no problem. I do sometimes miss the sleekness of REGULAR lye but the texlax benefits outweigh. *


----------



## cubanit (May 13, 2007)

Was natural for 1.5 yrs.Went to a stylist and let her "texlax".The result was frizz frizz and more frizz.She said she used mizani mild. iI based my scalp lightly since it was a virgin texlax. She Put it in Combed it with a fine tooth comb while i was processing and left it in half the time. I went back 12 weeks later and she slapped perm half way up the shaft of my hair. So now im perm laxed. Long story short do it your self.


----------



## Zawaj (May 13, 2007)

smallheadbaldhead said:
			
		

> Was natural for 1.5 yrs.Went to a stylist and let her "texlax".The result was frizz frizz and more frizz.She said she used mizani mild. iI based my scalp lightly since it was a virgin texlax. She Put it in Combed it with a fine tooth comb while i was processing and left it in half the time. I went back 12 weeks later and she slapped perm half way up the shaft of my hair. So now im perm laxed. Long story short do it your self.


 
Wow! Thanks for this advice! I believe the stylist was going to use Mizani mild on me as well. I just gave my mom a virgin relaxer with Phytospecific II and I am considering tex-laxing with Phytospecific I now. Thanks again for posting your experience.


----------



## Zawaj (May 17, 2007)

sunshyne_krissy said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your responses! Still though, those who texlax with Phyto index I or II could you please post your regimen? Also, for those who have tried many other relaxer systems and then switched to phyto...what would you say is the best? Phyto or the other relaxer system? Why?


 
bumping


----------



## audacity. (May 17, 2007)

bumping for Zawaj...an i have a question, too  

where do you get the *SILK ELEMENTS MILD LYE* relaxer?


----------



## Zawaj (May 17, 2007)

DenverGirl said:
			
		

> bumping for Zawaj...an i have a question, too
> 
> where do you get the *SILK ELEMENTS MILD LYE* relaxer?


 
Awww thanks DenverGirl  ! I wish I could answer your question but I am totally out of the relaxer loop now.

I still wanted to know for the tigtly coiled/curled 3s and the 4-ish textured ladies if they texlaxed with Phyto I or added some oil to Phyto II. I really want to texlax (I'm all natural now and probably APL stretched) for my wedding in August and I'm still on the fence on whether to get Phyto I or Phyto II and perhaps not leave it on as long. I really don't want bone straight hair since I'll have to wear the wash n go look regularly but I don't want it to be too underprocessed. *le sigh*


----------



## hersheyskiss (May 17, 2007)

DenverGirl said:
			
		

> bumping for Zawaj...an i have a question, too
> 
> where do you get the *SILK ELEMENTS MILD LYE* relaxer?



Sallys carries it


----------



## Zawaj (May 25, 2007)

^^^bumping


----------



## OneShinyface (Jun 1, 2007)

I texlaxed for a year using Phyto Index I and adding two tablespoons of EVOO to it each time. I also based my scalp and didn't leave it on for as long. I have since gone back to Sof n' Beautiful Botanicals but am debating going back to the Phyto.

I LOVE the thickness of texlaxed hair. 

Managing the two textures of texlaxed and fully relaxed hair is tremendously challenging so just make sure you figure out a strategy for detangling and such to keep hair loss to a minimum.


----------



## Zawaj (Jun 1, 2007)

OneShinyface said:
			
		

> I texlaxed for a year using Phyto Index I and adding two tablespoons of EVOO to it each time. I also based my scalp and didn't leave it on for as long. I have since gone back to Sof n' Beautiful Botanicals but am debating going back to the Phyto.
> 
> I LOVE the thickness of texlaxed hair.
> 
> Managing the two textures of texlaxed and fully relaxed hair is tremendously challenging so just make sure you figure out a strategy for detangling and such to keep hair loss to a minimum.


 
Thanks for this OneShinyface. (I am also a hello kitty fan  )


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 2, 2007)

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=68996this is a good tutorial


----------



## nappity (Aug 22, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=68996this is a good tutorial



Thanks for the link it answered all my questions and now i wont have to spend  500.00 at Curve Salon


----------



## ftballwidow (Sep 9, 2007)

If a totally 4b person texlaxes, what does the wash n go look like.  since  we have no curl pattern at all what does it look like. Please let me know and direct me to photos w/ 4b wash no goes.  thanks in advance.


----------



## ftballwidow (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sure someone knows the answer to this.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neroli (Sep 22, 2007)

ftballwidow said:


> If a totally 4b person texlaxes, what does the wash n go look like.  since  we have no curl pattern at all what does it look like. Please let me know and direct me to photos w/ 4b wash no goes.  thanks in advance.



I'm 4b and tex-lax and I think the wash and go will be individual, depending on how much the hair is tex-laxed.  I don't have photos of my own, but I tex-lax 80-85% and my hair dries in little "ripples" if I just apply creamy leave-ins and let dry loose.  I LOVE it.  And if I want bone straight, I air dry using the scarf method and my hair comes out smooth, straight and bouncy.  I don't use any heat whatsoever.

Isis is 4b and I don't recall what percentage she is tex-lax, but you can check out her photos -- her hair is simply gorgeous!

HoneyDew is 4b and I think she's 50% tex-lax and she has photos showing off HER beautiful hair too.

I think trying to determine how YOUR hair will look by looking at others can help, but to really know, you'll simply have to try it and figure out what percentage to tex-lax for your comfort level.  It took me almost a year and 4 touchups to figure out how much to tex-lax for the look that I wanted.  About two-thirds of my hair is tex-lax now and only the one-third at the ends are fully relaxed.  I'm below BSL and hair is thick and strong.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Sep 22, 2007)

Neroli, what relaxer and strength do you use?  I have a mixture of 4 a/b and thinking of texlaxing...




Neroli said:


> I'm 4b and tex-lax and I think the wash and go will be individual, depending on how much the hair is tex-laxed. I don't have photos of my own, but I tex-lax 80-85% and my hair dries in little "ripples" if I just apply creamy leave-ins and let dry loose. I LOVE it. And if I want bone straight, I air dry using the scarf method and my hair comes out smooth, straight and bouncy. I don't use any heat whatsoever.
> 
> Isis is 4b and I don't recall what percentage she is tex-lax, but you can check out her photos -- her hair is simply gorgeous!
> 
> ...


----------



## Neroli (Sep 22, 2007)

BrownSkin2 said:


> Neroli, what relaxer and strength do you use?  I have a mixture of 4 a/b and thinking of texlaxing...



I use Motions Oil Moisturizer Mild with excellent results.  In the past, I've used Phyto II and Affirm mild with good results.  However, I returned to motions because it gives me same excellent results for much much cheaper.


----------



## redhead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

i'm new to this site.. what exactly does texlaxing do for your hair?how do u do it?


----------



## AmilLion (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess I've been texlaxing all this time. I was told by a stylist years ago, when you relax, the goal isn't bone staright hair, it's to relax but leave texture to the hair.

I use Mizani Fine/Color Treated formula. I base my scalp with the Elucence Protective Barrier. The protectant is applied to my scalp and hair length. The relaxer is applied to new growth only, and is smooth just a bit with fingers. I sit for a few minutes and then rinsed. The relaxer process takes about 10 minutes. We use the minimal amount of time.

Relaxer is rinsed, 5 n 1 applied, neutralized, moisturizing shampoo, mositurizing conditioner, then set.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a question: There was a thread about ladies that used protein to keep their hair from straightening fully - this allowed them to keep the relaxer on for the full time ( which eliminates frizz ) and keep curl definition. If I coat my hair with protein prior to texlaxing - would I still want to use a mild relaxer? I have thick, resistant, 4 a/b hair so I usually use Super no-lye and that still does not fully straighten my hair. I think that with that added protection of protein using a mild relaxer would result in almost NO results....what do you guys think?


----------



## butterfly06 (Dec 15, 2007)

I actually just started using the Just For Me Texture Softener.It works really well for me. Sunflower Oil is incorporated within the process, added to both the hair and cream. And there is no smoothing just comb thru the new growth i leave it on for 8 minutes. I love It!!!!  btw way my hair is 3c.


----------



## Amarech (Jan 4, 2008)

I likey this thread I'm going back to texlaxing. I think I was "burned" by the texlaxing technique because I was doing it with a no lye relaxer. By the time I switched to lye I was relaxing bone straight. 

I have since discovered (among other things) that my hair cannot be relaxed straight. I must go back to texlaxing. I believe it will be fine too because of the lye relaxer. I plan on adding EVOO and SAO to my relaxer. I'm so excited too because I did a search and people were raving about the results. 

I plan to  touch up next weekend after stretching 4 months......


----------



## honeybadgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Amarech said:


> I likey this thread I'm going back to texlaxing. I think I was "burned" by the texlaxing technique because I was doing it with a no lye relaxer. By the time I switched to lye I was relaxing bone straight.
> 
> I have since discovered (among other things) that my hair cannot be relaxed straight. I must go back to texlaxing. I believe it will be fine too because of the lye relaxer. I plan on adding EVOO and SAO to my relaxer. I'm so excited too because I did a search and people were raving about the results.
> 
> I plan to touch up next weekend after stretching 4 months......


 
i know, i'm so excited now too! i was planning on only letting a stylist touch me up but after calling the number and it being disconnected, i started playing with the notion of just doing it myself! after reading this thread i am really building my confidence to do it!! i may do it in about 2-3wks


----------



## Blkprincess (Jan 4, 2008)

it's never been by choice


----------



## magviv (Feb 20, 2008)

Today was my second attempt at texlaxing. I took my products and instructions to my stylist and let her do it. (I'm extremely scared to try and relax it myself.) Anyway, the first attempt was done using wonder 8 oil mixed with mizani mild but my hair still came out straight. This time I took grapeseed oil with me and the stylist added 2 tablespoons of grapeseed oil and some humecto conditioner to a mild affirm relaxer. She applied the relaxer, only left it on for half the usual time and didn't smooth it with a comb. 

The ladies on the board made that suggestion when I was disappointed after the first attempt. Today's result was much better! When the relaxer was neutralized and washed out I had little ripples and waves. I'm so excited! I know it'll get better as I continue. BTW, I absolutely love the effect of grapeseed oil on my hair. It feels very moisturized.


----------



## sareca (Apr 3, 2008)

I leave it less time, I add oil and protein to the relaxer, I use mild formulas, and I coat my hair in a light oil before starting.


----------



## missnappylady (Apr 19, 2008)

Great thread... subcribing


----------



## prospurr4 (May 10, 2008)

I use a regular strength lye relaxer, but I coat my previously-relaxed ends with oil, cut the processing time in half (12 minutes total time) and smooth only once.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 4, 2008)

_Would someone please explain to me the difference between a texlax and normal relaxer?_


----------



## didirose (Jun 4, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> _Would someone please explain to me the difference between a texlax and normal relaxer?_



Texlaxing is a relaxing technique.  You take a relaxer and weaken it by applying oil or you leave in a relaxer you normally use to completely straighten your hair for less than the recommended time.  The result is hair that is less straight than with normal relaxer use. HTH!

I should add that I've been texlaxing with oil for many years now.  My avatar is a pic of texlaxed hair.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 5, 2008)

_Thank you very much for the reply._


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Jun 5, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I consider myself texlaxed. I do something different than all of the poll options though. I use Affirm mild relaxer. I do not add anything to it. I apply it to my new growth just like a regular relaxer, with minimal smoothing. My stylist lets it stay on for the normal processing time. The mild formulation isn't strong enough to completely straighten my hair so I still retain a lot of texture to my hair. I consider this texlaxed.



me too with Mizani Butter Blend mild


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome tutorial and answered all of my questions!

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=68996


----------



## PRhair (Oct 28, 2008)

My hair is really resistant to relaxers, so I use regular strength lye relaxers. I leave it on for about 30 minutes.  The only difference is that I don't smooth the new growth except  in my really resistant crown area.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the best post on relaxing new growth ever!!!  I never would have considered using neut. shampoo to protect the ends during the relaxing process.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 2, 2008)

For those who regularly texlax anywhere up to 80% percent, do you find less hair damage?  I have been suffering damage for quite awhile now because I wasn't heeding the advice of a stylist who told me I only needed a very mild relaxer.  Since my hair is thick and coarse, I thought I needed a stronger relaxer.  I've switched from no-lye (which dried my hair horribly) to lye and even those are too strong.  Since I've invested so much money and don't want to waste a good professional relaxer, I'll try the oil in it but probably 1/4 cup olive  to a cup of relaxer and slather the ends with neut. shampoo as mentioned in this thread.  I have Hawaiian Silky, Mizani and Linange in the closet.  I have to use them up.  I was tempted to buy an ORS but am not sure because it'll probably end up "in the closet."  BTw, those curls you see are from a braidout.  In the past, my texlax (yes, I overlapped all the time and it took it's toll over the years) was very curly hair and I only needed Infusium or a watery leave-in and go!  Now, I'm left with limp hair with a multitude of textures from the relaxers and I just don't want to cut at all.  I Aphogee'd this summer and got some strenght but  haven't tried it again.  I hennae'd just to add more body but it's now turned crazy on my hair (dry and coarse)_and I'm about to Uncolor it with Clairol.  I'm a mess and I hope removing the henna will work to bring back some softness.  I just now have to start from square one with 12-14 inches of old hair and I truly wish I had my curls back.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a great thread.  I appreciate all of you posting your reggies.

I need advice.  I am transitioning to natural - going pretty well. Thank God my hair is getting thicker. Hallelujah!  However, when I flat iron (which i am cutting down to a minimum) my hair remains basically straight -everywhere but the nape area.  

When i studied that area today, it is really wavy.  I think the texture is a little different, coarser, than everywhere else.  Okay, I know this.  It doesn't grow as quickly as the rest of my hair, either.  I perspire and _that_ area immediately shrinks.    What is left is thin-looking strands.    I'm then ready to throw up my hair in a pony.  I keep cutting my hair, but that area is what keeps making my hair look thin.  It's a vicious circle.

Okay, my point ~

I'm wondering, if I texlax my nape area (1 1/2 inches), will this be damaging?  Will i need to have a special regimen for that section of hair?  I was thinking of a kiddie texturizer (just for me) mixed with olive oil...which isn't smoothed in, just left on for like 7 minutes, i was hoping that i'd only need to do this every 4 months...

I really want natural hair, but to really enjoy it, i think texlaxing (texturizing) my nape would be really beneficial to me enjoying the rest of my hair...

I appreciate you guys for your helpful advice in advance.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 17, 2009)

So tell me if i'm doing this texlax thing right.....

On my previous relaxer last month....i used the Soft & Beautiful mild no-lye relaxer. It now comes with oil to mix into the relaxer...i also added about 2 tablespoons of olive oil and mixed.....and then i let the mix sit like 10 min in my head....it takes me about 5-8 minutes to finish applying. And then i lightly smoothed it....I am 5 weeks post and i have crazy waves....like 3 inches worth of waves...beautiful waves.....is that texlaxed?

Also...i always put moisturizing conditioner on my ends and the length of my hair i don't need to touch up.


----------



## vkb247 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow! You had 3 inches of growth in 5 weeks?!  I wish!

If you have a good bit of texture after you relax than I say you are texlaxed. Everyone's process and results are different so do whatever works for you.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 18, 2009)

^ Thats why i believe i succesfully texlaxed.....c'mon...3 inches in 5 wks? lol


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 16, 2009)

God's Anointed said:


> I guess i've been texlaxing too before i really knew the term to it. I always use the mildest relaxer i can get and since my scalp is so sensitive, i can't leave it on long enough to get it as straight as it should be. I really loves the wavy, texturized looking roots fresh after a perm. I guess i love the wavy feeling!!


What mild relaxer are you using to texturize your hair?


----------



## deusa80 (Apr 19, 2009)

...bump...

This is a really good thread. I'm seriously considering texlaxing...so the more info the better.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^ Me, too!

Bumping...



Also, how long in between texlaxers do you wait? 6 weeks? 8 weeks? 10 weeks? 12 weeks? Or when you have a certain number of inches?


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 20, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^^ Me, too!
> 
> Bumping...
> 
> ...


 
I touchup my texlax 4 times a year (13/14 weeks post).  There is no way I could stretch my straight-haired relaxer this long, but texlaxing really helps with blending the two textures so I don't look crazy during those latter weeks.


----------



## anniev2 (Apr 28, 2009)

cubanit said:


> Was natural for 1.5 yrs.Went to a stylist and let her "texlax".The result was frizz frizz and more frizz.She said she used mizani mild. iI based my scalp lightly since it was a virgin texlax. She Put it in Combed it with a fine tooth comb while i was processing and left it in half the time. I went back 12 weeks later and she slapped perm half way up the shaft of my hair. So now im perm laxed. Long story short do it your self.



The Texlaxing sounds like a very good option, however only a few people complained of frizz in this thread while I have heard that frizz is a big headache for texlaxed heads.  So....is frizz really a problem or is that all hearsay?  Or does the frizz depend on how your hair was before you started texlaxing.

Also, does anyone have some pictures of wet texlax hair?  If so, please post and also include your hair type in the post.  



bumping for more responses


----------



## sonia1965 (May 4, 2009)

I'm currently natural with tight...I mean tight...4a coilies. However I find it stressful on my hair when I try to use protective styles. Yesterday I considered relaxing, but having read this very informative tread, texlaxing is definately the way to go for me!! 

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 25, 2009)

LovelyZ said:


> My hair is extremely resistant to relaxers so while I leave it on pretty long (20 minutes), I use a regular formula which does not straighten my hair. I have used conditioner to protect the already relaxed hair, but its difficult to keep the conditioner from getting on any parts of my roots and interfering with the relaxer so I don't do this very often.



Same here, a normal relax especially without smoothing gets me texlaxed without a problem weak relaxer are "water off a ducks back" to my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 25, 2009)

I dont do it on purpose it just happenes LOL......


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 25, 2009)

Subscribing baby.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 26, 2009)

hairopia said:


> Same here, a normal relax especially without smoothing gets me texlaxed without a problem weak relaxer are "water off a ducks back" to my hair.


 
I know what you mean. My hair LAUGHS at weak perms! I spray pure silk amino acids on my hair before i get a relaxer. In another thread someone said that it keeps the relaxer from taking completely...so i have been texlaxing w/o trying.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 26, 2009)

i am going to start using photospecfic 2 and my hair loves silk amino acids so I will use it to make sure  i stay texlaxed.


----------



## brucebettye (Jul 7, 2009)

When I texlax I apply oil or conditioner or both to the relaxer and leave on for about 10 minutes.  I also put vasoline or hair grease on my previously texlaxed hair (you can never be too careful).


----------



## prospurr4 (Jul 7, 2009)

anniev2 said:


> Also, does anyone have some pictures of wet texlax hair? If so, please post and also include your hair type in the post.



Here's a wet-hair pic.  My hair type is 4b/c:


----------



## onyxmin (Jul 26, 2009)

interesting stuff folks. Am about to start texlaxn' on my own pretty soon//


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 12, 2009)

I havent texlaxed before but i would be open to trying it once.erplexed


----------



## shamarie (Oct 7, 2009)

bumpidity bump. Lets see some pic ladies.


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 7, 2009)

next time i will apply oils to weaken the relaxer and maybe try a mild relaxer. is it okay to switch brands? i'm using ors no-lye but will like to try something different! any suggestions?


----------



## Notathingtodo (Nov 2, 2009)

bumping for more responses..


----------



## ImaBoss (Nov 16, 2009)

great thread, I would love to do something to this hair I have on my head, Im just afraid to it myself, and I don't have a regular stylist. So my hair is shoulder length, no relaxer in about 16 mnths, there is still about 1in-1in 1/2 of relaxed hair on the ends, you can definitely see the line of decmarc when I blowdry and straighten, and when its wet because everything is shrunk up to my head except those few inches which remain straight. If i tex-lax am I putting the relaxing on all the virgin hair or just the roots of the virgin hair?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 3, 2010)

-----------------------


----------



## chasturner84 (Jul 21, 2010)

I read that 4b ladies can't successfully texlax. Can someone confirm...with a pic?


----------



## taz007 (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ What do you mean by "can't texlax"?  Do you mean that the hair will not have the springy curls?

This has me curious ....


----------



## LilHoneyLok (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ This is something I'd love to know as well, I've been doing a lot of research and this is the first time I've come across that statement  lol not trying to throw shade I just want to be aware of all the information pros/cons since I plan on texlaxing for the first time in the near future. Oh and BUMP


----------

